# Sadie the yo-yo's Daughter: Chloe owned by Viola **Update**



## Gone_Riding (Mar 9, 2013)

My mare's udder has begun her development, so marestare, here we come! Sadie is 289 days. Her mother always went late, so I was expecting Sadie to be a late one too. However, it looks like that is not the case! Her vulva is a nice pink inside, it isn't lengthening, and her tail still clamps down tight. Thankfully, because I'm not ready yet and it's too early.


These were taken last night. The pink spot is where she got kicked. She healed up well from that, thanks to laser therapy and Arnica gel. Baby is moving slower now that there is less room. I've absolutely loved feeling it move the last 4 months!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 9, 2013)

How exciting! What breed is she? It's hard to tell from pics-a mini, a shetland? She's very pretty! What does the sire look like?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow with a vulva that relaxed and that sized udder I would be watching her closely. Is she a maiden I can't remember? Please let us know as soon as she is on cam so we can help watch her


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you sure you have your dates correct - from your pics I would say she's pretty close to foaling, and as Renee said, I would be watching her very closely!

Such a pretty girl, I'm really looking forward to seeing what she's hiding in there.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 10, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Are you sure you have your dates correct - from your pics I would say she's pretty close to foaling, and as Renee said, I would be watching her very closely!
> 
> Such a pretty girl, I'm really looking forward to seeing what she's hiding in there.





blazingstarranch said:


> How exciting! What breed is she? It's hard to tell from pics-a mini, a shetland? She's very pretty! What does the sire look like?


Sadie is a 38" AMHR miniature that is 25% Arenosa (a top Shetland line), so she looks like a shrunk down Quarter Horse. She is a maiden, so I'm watching her extra close.

I'll try to get a picture of her from under the tail in the morning if not tonight.

I've emailed the sire's owner to see if I can post a picture of him. Diane, thanks for letting me know that I should do that first. I remember reading something about that in the rules, but the reminder is nice!

Daddy's a 32" AMHA & AMHR Silver Buckskin son of "Little Kings Russian Revelation".

Sadie was bred in April of 2012, but I got her down there when she was in heat and so she was only bred once. She came back into full blown heat the end of May and, luckily, was still at the stud just in case. I brought her home when she was still in heat but refused the stud that morning. She had been bred the three previous days, May 24-26. I'm going off May 24 when I say she's 290 days. She did not have any udder development five days ago. Three days ago, it had doubled from the day before. It grew that much that fast!

This morning, her udder was down a little, but I know movement can do that. I'm going to prepare her stall this week. I meant to do it yesterday. Luckily, she refuses to poop in her stall, even when it is storming. She has a 12 x 10 stall with open turn out to a pasture that is about 120 x 120. My hubby's going to make a door so that I can close it when she actually goes to deliver. She HATES being in her stall as she spent 5 yrs in an 8 x 8 stall. She constantly asks to get out and so I let her ALL the time. Now, I'm only letting her out when I'm home. She never leaves the yard, but I don't want her delivering in my yard without me home!

Here's a summer picture of her prepregnancy without being cleaned up:


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 10, 2013)

OK, so I went out and took the picture tonight and I had totally forgot to put the memory card back in the camera, so I'll try again in the morning. Her bag is down a lot and her teats are at least facing each other again. In the picture, there looks like there is beads of white, like wax, on the tips. If she was bred on that first heat, she would be due March 21.



Egads, it could be possible, but I'm not ready! That would make her 315 days. Huh.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 11, 2013)

These are from this morning. When I felt her, I could tell her udder is down,



, so yeah! I got to thinking about the relaxation of the vulva. She was kicked there in February. She has healed up well, but it's not as tight as she used to be since as she was REALLY swollen and needed laser treatment to prevent infection. I'm still keeping track of her on further relaxation though. She's in good spirits, but thinks she's starving to death. She is so fat (and pregnant fat) that I'm worried that I should stop giving her grain. She gets one cup a day.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree with Diane, if she is hungry then up her intake but remember to do it gradually. If you have good quality hay I would leave her enough to munch on all night.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay. I've been giving her two full flakes of good quality hay a day. One in the morning and one in the evening. She usually has a little bit left over when I feed each time. I know that the baby is pressing on her stomach and so it's taking her longer to digest it. The grain she's getting is whole oats, so 6-10 cups would be bad. She's about a 6.8-7.0 on the body fat scale for horses. It's good for feeding the baby, but I don't want her to get beyond where she's at. She normally sits at a 5 on 1/2 flake of hay 2x a day. I've let her eat like crazy due to the baby.

Some people are very much against whole oats. I've been slammed about them a lot but the locals here as they are all HUGE sweet feed fans. Oats are 12-13% protein, 12% fiber, and contain 70% Total Digestible Nutrients Horses that cannot chew properly do have issues digesting the whole oats, but she has no trouble with it and they aren't passing on to "seed the pasture", as I haven't seen any in her manure. The energy comes from fat and fiber, not sugar or carbs. Due to this, less grain is necessary for the same nutrition. That's why one cup goes a lot further than another grain.

Once oats have been processed (rolled), nutritional value dives. Sweet feed has a tendency to go stale quicker. The molasses disguises it. The more molasses the feed has, the more it's hiding. Some sweet feeds are even made out of last year's left over feed. I know that feed has to go through a tight inspection, but once it's past that point, processed feeds are only good for about 2-3 weeks before their value dives too. With whole oats, they are good for MUCH longer.

I like Omolene 300, but I don't use enough grain around here for it to stay fresh. I will be using it when I go to wean the foal as it will be allowed all the grain it wants.

Can a pregnant mare get too fat?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are concerned about it going bad then I'd get a mare and foal feed. That way when you are done feeding the mare the foal will finish off the bag. I would be concerned about feeding that may cups of whole oats. It wouldn't be balanced well enough and could throw her calcium ratios off I think.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

Your little girl is looking in good condition, certainly not fat (you should see my blobbies around foaling time LOL!!) Please be careful feeding just oats to your mare at this stage of her pregnancy - I have nothing against them, but I do know that they are lacking in many of the extras that a mare needs at this time. Years ago when it was the norm to feed oats we were also to be sure to feed salt too as for some reason this helped to stop the oats from actually leaching the calcium from the body. If you are going to continue with the oats, then perhaps, as has been suggested, a good balancer added would help supply some of her extra needs. Also remember that the new little baby must not be allowed to sample his Momma's feed if oats are included, and babies start nibbling at Momma's food from a few days old. A good quality mare and foal feed would be your best option right now and can continue to be fed throughout baby's early months up to and after weaning.

I'm not saying that oat feeding is wrong, just trying to advise what is best for a late pregnancy mare and the health of her foal.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 11, 2013)

Gotcha.

Umm, how long can a baby be in position before foaling?

She looks different to me today. She's no longer barrel shaped when looking at her from behind. She's only sticking out from halfway down, like a pear? Probably sounds funny. I took a picture, but I forgot (again) to take the memory card out of the computer.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 13, 2013)

I got permission to post pictures of Daddy, sooo









I resized the pictures, but they still look huge to me. This is him pasture state without being cleaned up. He shed out like this with no shaving whatsoever. These were taken April last year.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh wow he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

With two such good looking parents,this baby is sure to be something special!!

How's Sadie looking today - would love to see some updated pics of her soon if possible.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 13, 2013)

Very handsome! Any of the colours Diane has predicted will be awesome!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 14, 2013)

She's up a bit on the udder tonight.



It's developing nicely with the teats pointing in. I got the rest of the stuff for her stall and the baby yesterday. Now, I just gotta get the stall all ready!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a beautiful boy!!! This is going to be a gorgeous foal!!!
> 
> Well with this cross we are looking at about a 29% chance of a Buckskin or Bay baby, 17% palomino or chestnut baby and a minimal chance of Smokey Black or Black -- about 4% for either color -- and with/without some pinto coloring! This is going to be fun to watch!


According to http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator1.asp, my odds are 25% Palomino and 25% Chestnut. Other colors possible are Smoky Black, Black, Bay, and of course, Buckskin; these with a 50% chance of the silver gene. How were you able to figure out those percentages? I love genetics, so I'll visit any site on them to see any other odds! I've got a huge book on equine coat genetics that I've poured over too. I find it fascinating! I like your odds on the buckskin... Besides, I know that the website I used isn't totally accurate, because Kahlua's mom is out of two pintos and is pinto. That could be passed on too. Sadie is out of a liver chestnut and a black pinto. With this combo, even an appy is possible (doubtful, but Sadie's grandpa was an appaloosa). The only thing that I cannot get is a cremello!

Kahlua is out of a Homozygous silver buckskin. I know he's not, but a silver buckskin is by far my top choice to get. Sadie's mom has always thrown the sire, so we'll see...

When I went to the breeder, it was actually to buy a 2 yo pinto gelding to drive. I didn't even know she had a stud. The stud I wanted to breed too was gelded the month before, so I had given up breeding Sadie. The nearest quality stud that I knew about was over a hundred miles away and I didn't even know if Sadie was breedable. The previous owner had her for 5 yrs, had two studs, and never bred her "or so she said". I didn't know... I firmly believed she was probably sterile. I know mileage doesn't matter when it's the horse you want, but I figured I'd be taking multiple trips.

After I said I'd take the little guy, the woman opened a barn window and said,"And here's my stud." It was like a choir was singing. Literally. I heard "Hallelujah! Hallelujah!" in my head. I knew he was good enough for my Sadie. I told the breeder that instead of taking the gelding, I wanted to breed her to the stud and she agreed! She was only 40 miles away! The stud fee was exactly the price of the gelding, so it all fell together.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 14, 2013)

I get the same as Diane when i use the colour calculator, what colour option did you choose for the dam and sire?

I also don't understand what you mean by this

'Besides, I know that the website I used isn't totally accurate, because Kahlua's mom is out of two pintos and is pinto. That could be passed on too.'

Im a little confused at to who Kahlua is? Is Kahlua the stud?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 14, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> Im a little confused at to who Kahlua is? Is Kahlua the stud?


I did forget his name! Sorry. His registered name is Flying G's Buck N Exotic, but his nickname is Kahlua. I don't remember what I put in on the color calculator, as I did it when Sadie was first pregnant. I went off the printout.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 14, 2013)

When i use the color calculator i get these results: (dam: chestnut/sorrel Sire: Silver Buckskin)

Palomino - 16.67%

Chestnut - 16.67%

Silver Buckskin - 14.58%

Silver Bay - 14.58%

Buckskin - 14.58%

Bay - 14.58%

Silver Smoky Black - 2.08%

Silver Black - 2.08%

Smoky Black - 2.08%

Black - 2.08%

I didnt put the pinto genes into the calculator because im not sure what ones the dad has, so the foal could be any of the above colours with pinto added





Whatever colour its going to be quite a pretty little one!


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2013)

wow your pair are gorgeous will be a stunning foal! very excited for you!

so have you got the camera up yet? she looks ready to go any day






good luck with foaling


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 15, 2013)

Neither one of them are pinto, but they both have one parent that is pinto. Diane, I'm glad for your sake the electrical issues were taken over and your computer up and running again too! Yup, that's the calculator I used.

I don't have a camera up yet, as my husband still has to get power to her stall. She's in a pen away from my barn... He got switched to graveyard shift for a week, so I've made up a list of things for him to do when he gets time off next week.

Sadie's looking like she really is due in April instead of taking on the first breeding. I figured out what the lopsided look is. That's how Sadie looks now. Her udder seems content and hasn't swollen back up (thankfully).


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 16, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that, but after you mentioned it, I went back and looked at the fourth leg. It IS above the knee, so you're right, Diane. This baby could have quite the color combo...

A pinto silver buckskin filly, now wouldn't that be awesome!



Just my luck, I'd get a chestnut colt, since I already own two chestnuts...


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 16, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> I get the same as Diane when i use the colour calculator, what colour option did you choose for the dam and sire?


Just now, I got the same as both of you just going off Chestnut & Silver Buckskin. Adding in the tobiano, it just divide all the percentages in half and adds it to the other half. I never even thought of the baby having white beyond the face and feet.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 17, 2013)

Come on cream gene!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 18, 2013)

Photos taken today.




















I don't think I'm going to get much sleep! My hubby has yet to put a door on the stall and board up under the manger!



I've put some straw down, but I need to get the rest in there. She's changed drastically from yesterday! I am going to check vulva color as I forgot to do that. Still, UGH!!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

wow! a little more in that udder and she will be good to go! that baby will soon fall out by the look of that behind!



keep a close eye on her! I think you will be giving us some good news very soon! 

baby needs to move in position a little more, but I think once* SHE* does it will be pretty much go go go from there



good luck and safe foaling! cannot wait to see this baby!!!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow she is looking VERY close to me! How exciting!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 18, 2013)

OH boy, I can't wait to see baby pictures! I am no help with the predicting stuff since I am brand new at all of this! Good Luck!! How exciting!!

Val


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the "filly" cheering!



Oh, and thanks for the vitamin advice! I bought her some yesterday. It's been almost four years since my own pregnancy, so I totally forgot about the importance of vitamins in pregnancy especially...

In her huh-hum, she is normally a soft pink, but last night, it turned dark pink. It looks a soft red (if there is one) this morning. I was able to express a touch of milk last night and it was clear. It's tinged yellow this morning. I've heard of it being sticky, but I never imagined it was THAT sticky. She has also started to soften around the tailhead. Not much, but it's there. She also can't clamp her tail as tight as before, but she still can. She's still eating well too. I figure that will at least buy me time for today.

Last night, hubby fixed it so I have a light in Sadie's stall and built a "mini" door so she can look out when it's closed!



I also got all the straw in there and she likes it. She was a little leery at first, but she hasn't been leaving her stall much since. Luckily, since the light is in there, all I have to do is stick my head out the door and I can see her really well now. Before, I couldn't tell unless she was near the front of her stall. When the stall was made, we put a gate on the front that had fencing instead of wood, so we could see in. It was once a kennel for when my Lab had her puppies five years ago.

I just have to figure out how to rig up the camera now. I was going to do a grocery run tomorrow, but it looks like I better get it done this morning, so that I don't have to go anywhere for the rest of the week. I don't like how cold it is. It was 28 degrees last night, but in the high fifties during the day. The snow level is supposed to drop to 600 ft on Wed. We're at about 500 feet... I certainly hope not...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

sounds like some will have a baby soon. Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling



We will be here if you need us


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 19, 2013)

Y ou guys have been such a lifeline! Thank you so much!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth foaling and a healthy baby - good luck!!

So exciting!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see your - silver, buckskin "FILLY"!!!!

also, for the color gurus out there - doesn't the fact that the mare can carry the bay agouti gene (1 or 2 copies) also affect the color percentages? I had not realized that chestnut horses could carry the bay agouti (don't ask me why, LOL)... I was surprised when I've had two of my chestnut tobis tested and they both carry 1 bay agouti (*ee, Aa, Tt*)... They aren't related. For some reason, i had it in my mind that if the horse carried bay genes - it was bay, ROFL... Forgot that bay genes, like silver, only affect or show up on black horses.

I



the coloring of the stallion you chose to breed her to. Can't wait to see what pops out for you!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

Buckskin pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

How's she going today?



I vote buckskin pinto too, they are gorgeous!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

yes would love to know how she is... good choice about doing the shopping early... I wouldn't be leaving her at this stage...

can we get another pic of how her tummy and boobies are going pretty please?





can't wait to hear your good news very soon!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Can't wait to see your - silver, buckskin "FILLY"!!!!
> 
> also, for the color gurus out there - doesn't the fact that the mare can carry the bay agouti gene (1 or 2 copies) also affect the color percentages? I had not realized that chestnut horses could carry the bay agouti (don't ask me why, LOL)... I was surprised when I've had two of my chestnut tobis tested and they both carry 1 bay agouti (*ee, Aa, Tt*)... They aren't related. For some reason, i had it in my mind that if the horse carried bay genes - it was bay, ROFL... Forgot that bay genes, like silver, only affect or show up on black horses.
> 
> ...


The chestnut gene masks a lot of genes... It masks the silver, black, and can even mask the bay gene. The only one it doesn't mask (that I know of) is the creme gene.

Sadie, the booger, pooped solid poop in her stall last night. She has NEVER pooped in her stall NO matter how bad the weather was in the two years that I've owned her!!! Definite change of behavior. Other than that, she's eating like a cow and acts like she isn't even interested in having a baby.

I was able to express milk yesterday. It's getting a darker yellow, but I need to check her this morning. I was too mad at her for pooping in her stall to check everything.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

lol I can't wait for an update


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Sadie hasn't been leaving her stall AT ALL. I let her out of her pen just so she'd move around. She's locked in the back yard with her gate open so she can go back in. I can view her just by turning my head. It's nice. She's devouring the grass and not touching her hay. Her milk is amber colored and she kicked me when I tried to express it. I kicked her back in the rump. She ran around and came back to me. As much as she doesn't want me touching her, she enjoys me near here. She doesn't seem to want to be alone.

Her hooha is back to pink, it's not as long (probably due to how cold it is!), and her udder not so floofy. Figures...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

my mares were all very good about me touching them everywhere but they did get snotty about it when they were about to foal so who knows


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2013)

We have never tried to express milk so not had your experience or type of reaction, thankfully. All our mares are happy to have us gently feel their udders daily and have always relied on this feel, plus other signs to tell us when they are about to foal. Just one of our girls wont allow us to feel her udder if we approach it via her flank and tummy, but will happily allow a feel if we go via between her back legs - go figure!! LOL!!

Did have one of our girls who required us to express her milk for a short time immediately after foaling, but she was very good about it and no trouble at all, bless her.

Have also had a few mares who suddenly became very over-loving and clingy - they foaled within 2 days!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Today:


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Have also had a few mares who suddenly became very over-loving and clingy - they foaled within 2 days!!


Well, she's definitely gotten clingy. When I go out there, she doesn't even stop grazing to nicker. If another horse would have been in the vicinity, I'd thought it wasn't her! She comes to me immediately when I go out there, so I had to wait forever to get a side shot of her. I took the shot of her from behind while I was on the porch. When I walk away, she walks with me. When I run, she runs with me. If I stop, she stops. If I try to look at her tail or udder, she immediately turns into me so that I will pet her face. It's adorable! I'm just not used to it!

She was easy to express yesterday and enjoyed me rubbing her udder. It was like scratching her belly to her! Not today. I have only gotten one picture of her udder and it's blurry and aimed wrong.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I just love this stage



make the most of it cos she could be a moo tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 21, 2013)

Sadie let me express milk today, but only after I got her cornered in her stall. She kicked me twice yesterday over it, once in the arm and the other in the leg. Luckily, it wasn't bad, but I don't like her kicking. Today, she wanted to get me with both hind feet, but by the time she tried, I was too far away. I had seen her clues that time so I got out of the way in time. Once she was in her stall, she didn't even swish her tail at me! Figures...

Her milk is light yellow now with lots of white "flecks" in it and not as sticky. My hubby brought me home a ph testing kit this morning when he got off work, since I hardly slept last night. Her hardness is at 200 and her ph looks like it's 8.4. Her hooha is half red. She pooped all day and night IN her stall yesterday. I've been keeping it cleaned up. She FINALLY pooped OUTside this morning. I hope she keeps that up!


----------



## amystours (Mar 21, 2013)

That sounds exactly like my mare! 200 and 8.4, but her milk is like a "clear" white, if that makes sense...skim milk??

What a cutie! Hard to believe something that looks so sweet can behave so snarky!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 21, 2013)

Yup! Makes total sense to me.

Tonight, she can't clamp her tail. I was able to braid it easily with no resistance. I actually chuckled when she did try to resist, 'cause she couldn't. The muscles are turning to jello and I now understand the "blood streaked" look of the hooha. It actually looks like she's a little bloody in there, but she's not! Her poop is still firm and all she's done is graze. She never even went into her stall for her grain. I'm going to put her back in soon and test her milk again. I let her out in the front yard in hopes of her NOT pooping in her stall and it worked. It's still clean!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, she hasn't pooped in her stall since, but her progress also seems to have reversed. She's firmed back up, her vulva seems tighter, and her bag is smaller. She's also testing -0- on calcium hardness! She was at 200! On one hand, I'm so mad at her, but on the other, I'm relieved. It's been 26-28 degrees F at night.

I'd love the baby to be born on the 29th. It will be warmer and it also the 18 year anniversary of my hubby and my first kiss! We were 16.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

awww how cute! here's hoping for a baby on the 29th for you!



sounds like she well could give it to you!

naughty girls for trying to kick you!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

I have yet to catch her laying down, but my hubby has seen her lay down a couple times. I know that she laid down while I was inside and testing her milk, but by the time I had come back out, she was up again. I know, 'cause she had straw hanging from her belly that wasn't there five minutes earlier. Her hooha is back to a dark pink.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Her tummy has moved forward which is a good sign baby is getting ready





/monthly_03_2013/post-45081-0-18729100-1362852287_thumb.jpg


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

and I can see a little more filling of the udder, she is looking good





I would say another week... but she could go before that given the V she has.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 25, 2013)

Sadie's Tummy changed today... I can see where her ribs end and baby begins on her left side. And her flanks are hollow. I haven't been able to feel the baby move at all today. She doesn't want left alone. I'll test her tonight and see if I can get some sleep. The first photo was the one that I took this morning and the second one was this evening. Am I imagining it?


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

hmmm she is on a bit more of an angle compared to the morning pics but I think she has dropped some yes





looking good!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

No changes...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Her hooha looks more towards red than pink to me, can we see a profile shot and an udder shot from in between her back legs as it is hard to see due to the colour.



Thanks


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a shot of her udder from the rear. I always forget about that angle! It really is the best angle as it shows when it is inflated or deflated best. It's smaller than it was over a week ago...






By the way, the milk was salty yesterday, but it doesn't taste salty or sweet to me today.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

Oops! I took it, but forgot to post it!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Baby looks forward to me, keep a close eye on that hooha.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

She's been stressing me out...


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Last night, she went to yawning like crazy, acting like she had to poop but then only passing gas, and she wouldn't hang out in her stall. Then, about 11:00, she went back to her stall and was content. When I woke up, I was so tired that I did like another poster did, saw her shadow and thought it was a baby. We have all gotta get some sleep!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!!! At least you didnt call your sister, send her in a panic and run out with all your foaling supplies looking like a fool!!! LOL Im so glad someone else thought a shadow was a baby!! I feel better!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I gave up on a camera today. I intended on using my video camera and rig it up with the tv, but that wasn't working out. So, I looked up wireless cameras and even baby video monitors. I will have to make a day trip into a town big enough that carries one if I'm going to get one. I'm not comfortable leaving Sadie that long, but i might get desperate enough...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 28, 2013)

Hang in there Viola! We are so close! They want us to give up, but we have to be more stubborn than they are! They cant' keep the little beggers in there forever!!

Your mare is more forward and more red than mine! Its gotta be anytime!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

This morning: She is longer today (by 0.5 cm, but progress is progress!) and she has obvious lube that wasn't there before. Her udder has been warm and she was rubbing her rear hard against the fence this morning. I combed it all flat again, so I can tell if she keeps doing it. I also went ahead and wrapped her tail. She's been hanging out in the rain the last two nights instead of in her stall as she was doing. On a great note, the weather is going to be gorgeous and warm the next couple of days, so here's hoping! I haven't been able to get milk out of her at ALL other than one drop the last two days. Before, it was easy to express. It is clear and I think sweet. It was salty three days ago. Bland two days ago.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep Diane I agree, she is getting ready to deliver her Easter bunny


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Sadie's rubbing LIKE CRAZY on the fence!!! Has been for the last five minutes that I saw (I'm sure more), and now, I have to go fix it before she gets out!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Vulva change to red and laying FLAT!!! nickered 3x and didn't get up! My 3yo went out there and she got up. Wouldn't you know it, she went back to eating?!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, so she is acting weird! She's been flicking her back tail up and down, not side to side, stomping back feet, yawning a lot, and up and down there this morning. However, boys are home early from school and have been annoying her all afternoon. She's been acting normal since. She won't let me near her rear, but I'm going to see how she is when I feed her soon. She's still eating normally, but drinking a lot. Her vulva was another 0.5 cm longer at 9:30 am. It's now almost 3 pm. She has never laid down flat before, so I thought that WAS the moment!

Good grief, I'm too anxious!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe tonight!!! Any updates on udder or vulva coloring?? Im excited for you!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Calm down Viola and take a deep breath



you need to be there for her when she foals, you can panic later. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

I found this picture to be quite interesting... I'm at a slight angle from her rear, but the difference is still noticeable to me. She looks a lot smaller! Her udder is bigger than it was this morning and is hard and warm. She hasn't done much of anything but eat since the boys got home from school. She won't let me get an udder shot from under the tail, so I'll try again later.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh, yeah, here we go!



I checked her less than two hours ago with no change to vulva color compared to earlier!!! Now look!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

She's still eating but is restless. She seems more relaxed when I'm near as she didn't rub the last hour... She is so having this baby tonight!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Yea!!! So exciting! Please keep us updated!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

So, anything happenen?? =D


----------



## amystours (Mar 30, 2013)

*taptaptaptap*

Enquiring minds want to know!!! Especially since I can't get cams on my phone!! (Even with Skyfire)


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2013)

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you and praying for a smooth easy delivery!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

Viiiooolllllaaaaa!!!! Im dying to know!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 30, 2013)

Maiden mares are like lightning storms... So unpredictable. She settled down just after midnight and started up about 8 AM. I've hardly slept this whole week as mini's have a high rate of distocia and babies unable to break the sack. Looks like another crappy nights sleep ahead and a rotten Easter. I'm so tired that I'm crankier than a slug in a salt bath... 

I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing that Calvin is off getting wood...


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

aww man, Im so sorry Viola! I just keep telling myself I'm one night closer! My horrible cold was keeping me up more than summer last night... I feel horrible today


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 30, 2013)

Lack of sleep will kill the immune system... I'm still fighting mine off with lots of medicine hoping it doesn't get worse. My hubby came home and I flew off the handle, so he took the kids and left to go get more wood. Of all the days for a wood permit to come available 2 miles from our house... He can get wood anytime!



Okay, I'm good.

Sadie is pooping half as much and the poop is half her normal size this morning. She is also eating off-and-on. She normally eats ALL the time, prego or not. Her vulva hasn't changed.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so feeling your pain! Lack of sleep makes me, so crabby! I'm wishing you asoon, safe delivery! Keep us posted!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

I totally understand, I get ill every year waiting on my girls. The lack of sleep is just a killer!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 30, 2013)

Sadie's back to a limp tail. She carries it high, but if I grab it and wiggle it, she has to move away to get it "back".

Oh, and she's been doing the Flehman's response off and on all day.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 30, 2013)

She is sooooo close! I can't wait to see what her little one looks like! Maybe you'll have a little Easter baby!!!! Come on momma!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

Sending prayers for the safe arrival of an Easter baby


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 31, 2013)

good luck. Waiting to see your easter bunny too!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2013)

Any news - are we going to see a little Easter Bunny?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 31, 2013)

My Easter's going like this... Still no baby. She's been rolling and stomping, and biting like crazy. Doing the flehman response, yawning, snorting a lot, and her vulva's more red. She finally let me get two drops of milk. It's gray. What does that mean?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

She will need to do some good rolling to get baby back into place. See how she is wide again.











What colour is her hooha? can we see please?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2013)

These mares can be sooooooooooooooooo frustrating cant they!! She's looking good but still has a little way to go - not to say that things cant happen quickly! A word about her tail wrap - braid if you must (we never do) but it is not a good idea to leave a tail wrap on, it can damage the blood flow in the dock very quickly, particularly as it tightens when it slips down. If you want to wrap the top half of her tail then do it during the first stage of labour and remove it as soon as the foal is born. If you prefer to braid, this can also be done with the last minute signs of foaling and again must be removed as soon as the foal is born. Continuous braiding of tails can break the tail hairs so is not really a good idea unless there is some specific reason. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 31, 2013)

I had never thought of the baby getting walloped or that braiding would cause issues... Thank you for letting me know! I'll go unwrap it.

Tonight's pictures:


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

This morning, she is looking skinny again. She's also been acting normal since yesterday about 10 AM. She's 312 Days


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow baby has really moved forward



keep a close eye on her now.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Was just going to say the same thing Renee - and at the rate certain mares seem to be delivering their babies today, I would be keeping a VERY close eye on her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree Anna I bet we will have our third baby yet today


----------



## lexischase (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow definitely looking very close. From the photo looking down on her back she doesn't even look pregnant anymore. Her tummy has dropped and moved close to her front legs. Hoping and praying for a very safe delivery! How is she doing? Any new changes?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

She's grazing and acting normal... My dad (who just happens to be my neighbor) called this morning to do the whole "Sadie had her baby" April Fool's joke, but when I answered the phone, he asked if it was my son, Alex, said Happy April Fool's Day, and hung up. My mom called back and told me my dad didn't have the heart when he could hear the exhaustion in my voice. If she did have her baby today, I probably wouldn't believe it!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow she is looking good and progressing






I have a question which is slightly off topic, does Sadie have any Appaloosa in her background?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> Wow she is looking good and progressing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, yes. Her grandfather is Starlites Chief. Why?


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well it just looks to me that she has some mottling on her udder which is an appy characteristic, and I do love appys



but then again I could be wrong maybe Diane can confirm


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

I noticed that too. I also have no clue why she has a white spot on her rump. Just the last month, she seams to have 3 new little white spots on the same side, but up on the neck area. I know that appy's get more spots as they get older, but I've never heard of white spots. I don't know just about anything about appy's though.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

But she's 13. It would start this late? She does have striped hooves. I don't remember if it's just one though.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Update: Day 314 (today) photos of Sadie


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

I forgot the inner hooha.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW that hooha is ready


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes it is! You will be seeing a baby very soon i think!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

This morning's photos. Day 315. She's mad at the world today. She had her ears totally pinned the whole time I was in there. But then again, she's been moody this whole pregnancy...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

That hooha shot gave me a fright as I scolled down and it popped out so close





hooha says go so I don't think she will be long now, can we see a profile shot of her tummy please


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

It certainly looks as if she's very close - good luck!!


----------



## amystours (Apr 4, 2013)

Watch out for the viscious hooha, Renee!!! Lmao!!!

She looks great!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

amystours said:


> Watch out for the viscious hooha, Renee!!! Lmao!!!
> 
> She looks great!!!






Sorry about that! I cropped it to compare to the others, but I'll try to remember to do it AFTER I post it!





These are lousy shots, but it's what I could get without turning her loose. For whatever reason, she hasn't had any interest in her field the last two weeks.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep she has that "you wanna wear my hoof" look. ROFL not long now


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

And that was with them "up"! They were worse when I got closer!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 4, 2013)

She''s looking really good.


----------



## amystours (Apr 4, 2013)

Oooooh, she DOES look persnickety!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Viola! How is Ms.Sadie doing? And you?? Are you feeling better? I'm still fighting this cold! Ughhh!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 5, 2013)

New pics are a must


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 6, 2013)

Sadie has a lot of edema that just showed up this morning and is a lot worse tonight. I'm worried about it. It's in front of her udder to about 3 inches past her belly button... If I push on it, it pits. Her udder is really warm, but other than that, absolutely no changes. She hasn't even been acting like she is anywhere near foaling. I think I'm going to talk to a vet about it on Monday. She hasn't even had a bout of what I thought was false labor since day before yesterday and that was also the last I felt the baby move. I'm hoping it's because baby is ready to come. How long can mare be flat sided before foaling, anyone know?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

I am sure she is fine and as Diane said the foal can change positions which will alture her mood. Can you take some new pics please


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 6, 2013)

Sadie's udder has been going back and forth between normal heat and whoa, that's warm! It's been hard at night and softer in the am. She got so mean today that my hubby locked her in while I was gone. He just wanted to feed her. He rarely puts her away for me. I don't know what was up, but she's never tried to kick him. She is even softer in the hind quarters. Now, both hips jiggle at the same time. The edema hasn't gotten worse. I'm going to try to get brave and take some pictures of her in a little bit. Now that she looks skinnier everywhere else, I notice she has fat rolls on her shoulders.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 7, 2013)

On the last one, the second bump on bottom is actually the start of her edema that goes all the way up to her udder. The two of her top and from the rear, she isn't squared up...


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the one from the top. Like I said, she's not squared up. Her head was to the left.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 7, 2013)

Her vulva is looser today but I can't get near her teats without being threatened by her teeth. She enjoys affection still, but only if I stay away from her sides and stomach. She's so miserable that she's taking it out on us. I fell asleep in the recliner today, so it was nice to have a little more sleep. I dreamed that she popped out a little bay colt with ease. I'm still rooting for my silver buckskin filly with a blaze and two white socks.

I think we're all getting pretty worn out waiting on babies to be born.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, the waiting is the hard part -- but so necessary to be attentive to the ladies and these precious little ones they're carrying!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

My ever faithful Sadie ran off to the neighbors' today after I was bragging on another topic how she NEVER leaves the yard.



She also tried to bite the dog.

This must be what is meant by the "V"? I must admit, only experience can teach one what to look for sometimes! I've been reading her all wrong! Not only that but her relaxed vulva has elongated (another thing experience teaches- the difference between relaxing and elongating...). It's about an inch longer and seems swollen to me. My mom tried to tell me that Sadie was having a false pregnancy, because she didn't even look pregnant to her. She made me get out the stethoscope and listen for baby's heartbeat! I have no idea what I was trying to hear, but I did see baby kick directly at the belly button. That made my mom back off.





Sadie's down flat right now and grunting. Her milk was sweet and sticky this morning, but there was no white in it. I'm not counting on anything becoming of her grunting, but I sure am wishful!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Viola!! She looks great! Won't be long now!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

She's 'shaping' up perfectly! I would like to see that tummy shift just a bit further forward, but that could happen quickly particularly with her long hooha and the sticky milk!





Any day now and she will have that little one for you - keep your eyes peeled!!

And by the way, she is in a lovely condition and a real credit to you.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> She's 'shaping' up perfectly! I would like to see that tummy shift just a bit further forward, but that could happen quickly particularly with her long hooha and the sticky milk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! So, the V itself will move forward?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

At the moment it looks about central - it should move forward so that it appears to be closer to her front legs, but as I said this CAN happen quickly. Also rolling will help get the baby 'down' into the presentation position, which is when you will see the 'true' V.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

She's been sitting pretty forward for a while now with the occasional centered up look, but this is the first time her rounded shape has taken on such an abrupt angle.

Here's from Day 312 and then today, Day 320:









Do you have a picture of what the true V looks like so I know what to look for?



That'd be great!



I wish Crayon Box Miniatures showed more images of the sides... I could use the examples! Thank you!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is a BAD example of a classic V! LOL

Summer at around 330 days




Summer a few hours before she foaled


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer, the second one was a few HOURS before she foaled? But it's further back than the top one! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL!! I know! Good thing I watched for other signs! Here is another one. I took it at 8:30 am and she foaled at 11:20.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoa! Just by that picture, I never would have thought it! She sure looks good post-baby!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is a post that Anna wrote to me. It just really hit home with me and I love it, so I wanted to share it with you! You may have read it already though...

Mindy, I know we keep saying "she's nearly there", but it really is difficult with these girls most of the time and it is better to warn folk that their mare 'might' be about to produce, than to have them miss the birth! That said, your pretty little lady IS fast moving in the right direction, in fact she may well foal tonight as things can change very quickly, but if not then I would guess that another day or two and you will see that long awaited baby!





Of course I say this by looking at your pics and listening to what you say - not quite the same as being there and getting a hands on inspection/observation. I would now just be keeping an eye on her vulva colour and also on her teats - she has a 'classic' udder there so it is perfectly possible that she will do the final 'teat fill with milk' a few hours before she foals.

Not long now and you will be able to SLEEEEEEEEP again - that's if you can keep your eye off the beautiful baby she's been cooking for you!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes Mindy that is right, we say "classic" V or "classic" udder but not all mares get all the signs. The smaller mares don't always get the V due to their size. My girls were all under 30" and non of them got the V but their bump did move forward before foaling. Not all girls vulva's elongate, some just get very swollen. Not all girls grow steadily an udder 4-6 weeks before foaling. This is why we ask sooooooo many questions and lots of pics to help us get the whole picture of what your girls are doing. As Anna said we can only go by what you tell and show but that isn't like us being able to go out and see the mares.

Viola Diane has some excellent V pics that I am sure she will post for you when she comes on. I am at the moment trying to make a thread with lots of pics for you to see but it is taking a while as most of my pics are on my old computer that is nearly dead



I am waiting for the pc Dr to come and visit us





Sadie looks great and I really don't think you will have long to wait judging by those pics


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I've read it, but thanks for sharing it. It's always good to read it again! You are right about the hands on inspection/observation. It's not the same as looking at a picture.

My mom's the only person I know that has had a pregnant mare, and she disappeared a couple of days for the baby being born! That was also over 30 years ago... The pregnant mare I had ten years ago had to be induced, and even then, the vet had to cut the baby out because he was HUGE. That was on her due date. I don't remember much of it as it hurt so much. I'm so nervous with Sadie... I don't want to go through that again! I wish I had someone that had lot of experience delivering horses around... Even a good mini vet (she at least knows horses well) is over 50 miles away, so I have even more concern if there is a problem.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Renee, thank you!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a few "V" pictures from my girls.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY COW!!!!









Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2013)

I was so nervous about Summer that when she did go into labor I forgot to even use half the stuff I had prepared for her! LOL So much for that $30 foaling kit! HAHA!

I can understand your nervousness, since you had a previous bad experience. I had a mare when I was 19 that got struck by lighting, so every time it lightnings I have a total panic attack, and its been over 13 years ago since that happened.

Diane that one girl looks like the baby is going to fall right out at the tip of that V!!!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Yup! And they are all a variety of different sizes. The bay about 27-28", the silver bay about 32" and the other two were just under 34". So all different sizes. I should tell you, that 3 of these ladies foaled on the same night!! BUSY night -- two fillies and 1 colt !!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like she''s very close. Cant wait to see her baby. Diane, you have the most impressive ''V'' pictures. You are so good at photoshop


----------



## amystours (Apr 9, 2013)

Mindy, we had a horse get struck as well. This must have been 20 or 25 years ago. Was a small Appaloosa cowhorse. He knew his job, and he knew it well! Was hard for my grandpa to find a replacement for him.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Little did I know back then that I would be sharing those "V" bellies with friends!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 10, 2013)

Struck by lightning? How awful!

When I woke up just before five, Sadie looked like she had lost her tummy. She seemed so small to me that I walked out to her stall to find the baby, but she was still pregnant. I turned her loose in the back yard today, but she's hangin' in her stall.

My camera almost died today. It's been trying to for about two weeks now. What s STUPID time for that!


----------



## amystours (Apr 10, 2013)

Nonononono!!! No breaking cameras!!!! Not NOW!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

no camera's are aloud to die


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 10, 2013)

Eagle said:


> no camera's are aloud to die


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, Sadie has changed her mind, again. Her milk is salty again and she's driving me bonkers. She was a love today, but her poop is even firmer. Vulva is light pink and she's content with minimal rubbing. She's no longer trying to take down the fences, hasn't grunted when laying down all week, and has been trotting to and fro.



Nope, no baby anytime soon...


----------



## amystours (Apr 11, 2013)

The yo-yo?!?!?! That SO sounds like something I would say! Bwahaha!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

Becoming all lovey dovey and/or having a burst of energy can be a sign that ...............................................??


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 12, 2013)

My camera minded its manners today so I was able to get some pictures today.



I wish she would've cooperated more. I couldn't get her further from her stall to get a better background for her side.

Her udder is showing improvement and her hooha seems saggier to me, but anymore, I've taken so many pictures of it, I can't tell. It is redder than any other picture I've taken though...


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2013)

She's looking really good. Raven's clue to me that she was going to foal was when I turned her out instead of eating her hay, she walked right over and did two big loose poops on it. I knew then and there it had to be soon. Hang in there. It's so exciting when it happens and your mare is gorgeous so your baby will be fabulous!


----------



## amystours (Apr 12, 2013)

Whoa!! That IS a red hooha!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL!! Good old photobucket seems to have deleted your 'interesting' pictures!! But if her vulva is really read then I would be watching her like a hawk!! Loo visits and popping off to make cuppas are both OFF the agenda from now on! Dont forget that udders can fill as a mare is foaling.

Good luck - things are getting exciting!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Photobucket will NOT allow pony porn




Try "imageshack" next time


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 13, 2013)

Lets try this again... I've always used photobucket with only one other problem.















She won't let me near her this AM, so these are still from yesterday.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2013)

She is getting very close, not long now and we will be seeing a new baby


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, that is a beautiful shade of red. Raven wouldn't let me near her hoo haw right before the big event so I never got to see that crimson color. Should be almost baby time for you!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see your new little one!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, that is dark. Exciting!!!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking just PERFECT!!!!

Can't wait to see this pretty little one! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!





Keep us posted!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

She has been acting normal and content all weekend. That is as long as I don't lift her tail, touch her sides, go near her tummy, or even think "labor thoughts"!

Hubby and I built up her stall and part of her turnout yesterday. We also moved her trough so she had to go out to her pasture (a whole 75' away!). Finally, she will go out to her pasture, but she only hangs out there a bit before heading back. It's beautiful green grass and clover, but for whatever reason, she doesn't like it as well as the yard, front or back. She'd rather hang in her stall. Today is the most I've seen her out there since before Easter. I did it to encourage her to poop OUTSIDE her stall, but it still didn't work.









She NEVER pooped in her stall before a month ago... I'm going through a LOT of straw this way!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha! Touchy touchyt.

I thought I was the only cheapie frustrated with stall waste! Missy will walk, sometimes trot ALL the way from the far end of her little 1/2 acre lot, to go into her stall to pee



. I experimented once and dragged a mat out into her big pen and closed the stall door, and she did the same just to pee on that mat! We actually have never stalled horses, in AZ you have shades or mare motels, they are all open. So I had to learn how to accept the cleaning out, but I have a nice compost pile!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

Mare Motels









Love it!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, Sadie's had no changes... She had some loose stool yesterday am, but it firmed back up. I spread new straw yesterday, and before I had gotten the wheelbarrow out of there, she pottied in it! Marking her territory again... UGH!









​ My son thought it was hilarious! Here's a picture of Colton and Sadie two years ago. He was a very short 5 yo.



My 3 yo, Caleb, is now taller than Colton was then!






And here's a photo of my "big" horse. She's a 14 hh Arab.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 18, 2013)

Awww what a cute picture!! Love it!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your photos!! Colton is adorable as are your horses!! And isn't that the way it is with the mares? You get their stalls all clean and they go and mess first thing.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 18, 2013)

Udder is hard and nipples are pointing straight down. Other than that, baby looks like it's outta position again and no other signs that it's coming anytime soon...


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the trophy on mares walking all the way from the far end of their lot, through their sand pen, and into the stall to pee. Yes, Missy's only flaw. But we love her anyway, even though I get really irritated.


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

sounds like it should be soon!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, today is day 330! I'm glad she made it this far... I didn't think she would. She has some real progress on her udder that I'm glad to see. Her nipples aren't straight like yesterday, as the udder is a lot rounder! I wish she'd get out of her stall more. Her edema comes and goes, and I'd rather see it GO. I cannot touch her udder, as it seems to hurt her. She acts like she's blue... She hasn't cooperated on a picture from the back. Here's today's photos:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

When her udder stays up after a days exercise then she will foal. I am better no more than a day or 2


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

She's looking fabulous!!! All moving ahead nicely!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, her udder is back down. The milk is a gold color. It had a salty after taste day before yesterday with no after taste yesterday. Today, it is definitely sweet. I think past "sweetness" was due to something sweet on my hand, because this was a different kind of sweet. No wonder it's been referred to as sickening sweet before... I had to drink milk afterward to get rid of the aftertaste.





Her vulva looks weird. I'm going to go out and check it again to see why. It looked all bunched up, more than it's been. I'd like a second opinion on it. I can't tell if it's swollen or just really bunched up again.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Went back out and took two more pictures. I'd like a second opinion, as to me, it looks like it's way out and longer.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 20, 2013)

That's how Summers looked 2 hrs before she foaled.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

DEFINITELY progress in that department! She looks more elongated and starting to look a bit puffy!

She's moving ahead so nicely, with nipples separated and pointing down -- she's one to watch for sure!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sorry! 2 days not 2 hrs!!!! she did this weird buldge just like that! I remember being able to see it bulge out from the side just like that. My guess is 2 more days... But these mares are determined to make us crazy! Lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, I must say mine is writing her own book, she did run amok yesterday lol, stayed the same and yes she still has that baby inside lol. Mmmm, I need to go look at a hoohaw and have hubby help take a pic.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep, her hooha is getting ready to let baby out, her udder is moving forward too


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope you have a new foal soon, once they get to this point it can literally be any time at all. I'm learning that one quick, fast, and in a HURRY!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't give you advice but I can't wait to see the baby!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes she's getting very close - could be a couple of days or virtually any minute!! Seriously though, I really think you are going to see this baby before very long. Good luck!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input, Aunties! She's been rubbing a lot, but that's normal for her these days. I know she rolls regularly, because I keep combing the dirt or straw off her. The other day, she rolled at least ten times in a row... She LOVES to roll. Her tail head has always been sunken in from that huge behind of hers, but it seems to be level now. That could be her "sunken in" but I'm not going to read anything into it until AFTER she delivers!

Well, off to my kids' school play! They've got two showings, so I'm not going to be around. I also have a lesson to teach at church tomorrow. I say she waits until Monday morning when it's supposed to be 60 degrees and sunny and I have all day to stare at her!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

That rolling is wonderful to hear! She's moving that baby into position and we LOVE to hear that! Won't be long now!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 21, 2013)

Sadie was really antsy from about 3:30 to around 6:00 this morning. She normally does all her rubbing and rolling during they day, so I got hopeful... She settled back down. I did see baby kick 3x when she was eating her hay this am. That was a comfort to me... The baby kicked right about her belly button straight down.

Also, the milk dried like a rough, white film over my hands. It was sticky prior to drying, but it's always been sticky. I didn't take a good look at it's color, so I don't recall any difference to that.

Here's today's photos, she's 332 days now. The udder on the passenger side was the one I took milk from before the picture was taken. It's always the bigger side.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 22, 2013)

Day 333, Earth Day.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

gosh! won't be long now at all! teats are pointing down, vulva is VERY loose... a slight V happening which being a maiden might be her ready I can't wait to see your happy news VERY soon!

safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy Earth Day



How is her udder this morning?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

It's seemed a touch smaller to me this morning, but her pictures show that she has had growth in the middle that I didn't feel. However, it wasn't as hard or hot. It's normal temp now. She was pretty antsy all night and woke me up at 1:15 am. She normally doesn't wake me up until about 3:00 every morning. She also did NOT poop in her stall all night...



A first since I put straw in there! She pooped out in her pasture and even grazed out there. I like seeing the milk veins on her tummy! I thought her hooha had reverted again, but the pictures show a slight change. The bottom of it looks to me that it has started to relax. What do you think?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

I do notice that the hooha is not sticking out as far as yesterday...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

It isn't as swollen but it looks longer


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll take any progress she'll give!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, seeing those pictures side by side definitely longer.


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Everything coming together VERY nicely~! Definitely a longer hooha -- so things are gettng closer! YEAH!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

Her poop this morning did not have form to it.




She did it in the stall, but I'm relieved. I actually though something had messed with her poop, but she had a normal pile next to it, so here's hoping! I actually got some awesome sleep last night, but I think it was because she spent time out in her pasture last night. The baby monitor doesn't pick her up when she's out there.

I have a question... The books say when the udder is hard and warm after a day of exercise to watch out. However, with Sadie, she's been like that for a while. She's always down in the morning after a night of rest. Would it be any indication of what time of day she'll deliver? Like hard and warm in the evening, foal at night? Where she's backwards, foal during day?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Is she closed in at night or does she walk around much? Normally their udders swell at night because they are standing still yet during the day out in the paddock it drains due to exercise. The mares tend to foal when they feel safest which for most girls that is in the middle of the night. I did have one girl though that would literally wait for me and always foaled at dinnertime.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't lock my mare in at night, so she has free access to her pasture. She's been staying in her stall consistently at night, but not the last two nights. I also let her out into my back yard all the time. Just about every day really. Once in a while, I let her out into my front yard. Her poop is back to normal.



I figured it would happen, so no big deal.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 24, 2013)

I think we should take bets on which of our maiden mares will drive us crazy first!!!! Sounds like they are following the same "yo-yo plan" but it sure isn't according to any "book".


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

Man, have you got that right! Sadie is all over the place! She was rolling and snorting a lot last night. I was hopeful, but nope, she's fine.





She had a pile of loose poop this morning and she looks swollen in the back end, but she's got her clamping back in her tail, so I'm not trusting it. Full moon tonight, come on ALL maidens!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2013)

Summer could still clamp her tail right till the end.... Soooo...Just Sayin!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

Really???



That's good to know. Sadie's milk has gotten runny. I'm hoping it's on it's final change to turn to milk... Her hooha is swollen and inside isn't a uniform color. When it has been red, it's been uniform, so fingers crossed.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2013)

Shes looking good! Hang in there! She really could go anytime!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Your mare is so pretty! Look forward to seeing her little one!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

she is looking good, baby should be here soon. Make sure you are checking her every 20 mins


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

And sitting by her during the nights!! She is looking super close.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

Every 20 minutes?!?! Oh my! Okay!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Absolutely!!! I'd personally park out in the barn.....I was notorious for sleeping in the stall of the mare who I thought would go first!

You only have to lose one baby that didn't make it out of the sack, or needed a little help on the way out to make you EXTRA vigilent. What we do for these mares -- but what they give back to us is worth all the tiredness in the world!!

She really looks like she's ready to go!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 25, 2013)

Sooner! Sooner than 20 minutes! This mare of mine was able twice to sneak out a foal with absolutely no warning in.........what 3 minutes? Maybe 5! I fitted her for a chastity belt today, I can't take the shock anymore lol.

Your mare is really pretty!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I somehow slept through the night, not even getting up to go to the bathroom. I haven't done that since the end of Feb. or first week of Mar. When I checked her at 7AM this morning, there was normal poop and then some loose stool. It had form, but went splat in the wheelbarrow. However, when I checked her, she looked normal and content. She was eating heartily. Nothing to concern me that she's up to anything. No changes to her milk. Her udder had filled in some more, was hard, and cold (Despite it being a warm morning). Inner hooha normal.





At 9AM, I checked her for the kicks of it. Nothing, not even tail carriage. She had rolled and had been itching (as told by the straw and dirt on her back and rub marks on her rump), but she's been doing that for weeks now. No jelly rump. Just as a routine, I checked her vulva though. SOOOO not like earlier! She's eating normal and acting normal... Yeah, maybe today/tonight...

7 AM Udder:












Above- 7 AM

Below- 9 AM:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

What does her udder look like now? What colour is her vulva inside? Please don't leave her alone, I know it is hard but believe me (I know) you will never forgive yourself if she foals alone and the foal doesn't make it or worst still you lose your mare


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow that hooha looks ready to me!! But what do I know? Lol looks like she could foal SOON! I think we will be seeing a baby very soon!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

That was only 2 hrs? Do you have a baby on the ground yet??? How is she looking now?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

Her udder was warm last I checked (2 hr ago). She's been eating heartily all morning and her poop is normal again. She's driving me insane!!!!











Luckily, I can see all of her pasture from my dining room. I have a baby monitor in her stall, so I can hear her breath in her stall. During the day, she's no problem to pay attention too. I didn't mean to sleep through the night last night. I think the monitor must have been down to quiet. I can see her stall from my bedroom window. We originally used it for a kennel when our Lab had pups, so the gate is see through. I can see most of her stall without leaving my bedroom. If I can't hear or see her, I stick my head out the sliding glass door and can see the rest of the stall. I like to sit up at the window and watch her while listening to the monitor.

I have a 3 yo, and it's just me and him all day, so I can't hang outside like I want to early AM. Thank heaven's she's made it to today, as my hubby will be able to cover for me all weekend in the house. I WILL be watching her tonight, that's for sure. I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

She's quietly grazing out in the pasture. No swishing of her tail other than casual, slow stokes toward flies. No rolling. No kicking. NOTHING!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds as though you have everything covered - good luck and safe foaling if she goes tonight!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

I feel for you! Having kiddos and watching a wishy washy mare is very taxing! She is so close now! You got this!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes I can totally relate to the difficulties of looking after a family and marewatching. I remember one of my boys last year shouting off the balcony that there was nothing to eat in the cupboard. I feel aweful about it now but at the time my poor sweet innocent child drove me nuts



Why do kids eat so much and during foaling season


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like baby could drop right out!! So glad you will be in attendance -- it's so important! And it looks like we're going to have a new baby VERY soon!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

She's eating like a horse!



And so are the kids... My 7 & 10 yo are now home, so they are entertaining my 3 yo.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 26, 2013)

Just wanted to add that we lost a foal (before we ever got a live one) when I turned my back for NO MORE THAN 15 minutes after checking the mare who was quietly eating. 15 minutes later (and I was within about 50 feet) there was a dead foal in her stall that didn't get out of the sac. It still haunts me and is why I do not leave my property while waiting for mares to foal. Yep, I have not left the place since the middle of March.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't wait! Safe foaling and hope it all goes so good for you!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Any updates Viola?!?!?! : D


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 27, 2013)

She was restless all night, but she looks like nothings going on. Normal poop, but small piles. I thought she was in labor at 3:42 this morning. She was down, grunting, breathing hard, nickered three times, lift her head up, back down... I couldn't find my shoes (which I ALWAYS keep at the back door), so by the time I found them, she was standing up acting like nothing had ever happened. This Yo-Yo trip is getting old.

At what point do you call the vet? She's only 338 days. Milk is back to thick and syrupy while sweet. Udder is firm and full. It was hot last night, but just warm this morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that you are just going to have to be patient!





She IS close and she WILL have this baby soon!!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 27, 2013)

The vet can't really do anything at this point, but I sure feel your pain and frustration, because we are waiting on a maiden too. She will go into labor eventually, and if all goes well, the baby will be out before you know it (like 5-10 minutes). If that doesn't happen and she stays down and pushing - THEN you call the vet.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree, I know how stressing this is but believe me she will foal soon



She is filling her udder and all looks well so no need for you to call the vet.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

I totally agree. She is doing so good! Everything moving ahead at once -- and you'll have your little one before much longer! Nothing to worry about -- she's doing perfectly!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

how is she this morning?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 28, 2013)

Whew! I'm so glad I have this board for advice and reassurance!



I've been so worried and it doesn't help when my hubby flat told me this morning that he "predicts that it will die". Just what I wanted to hear...






Needless to say, I cried. We haven't had much luck with horses, especially me. He'd be thrilled if I got out of them. And yet, I still persist and have hope.

Sadie is doing well. She got me excited with 2 1/2 small piles of loose poop this morning. It's back to normal this afternoon. Her belly was normal, then went to sticking out like crazy on both sides. She hasn't been like that in a LONG time. She was real hallow in the flanks from it. She's back to normal again.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 28, 2013)

I just realized our mares were bred on about the same dates if you mare was 337 days on 4/26. I figured that one of ours was 338 days today and our two are due 3 days apart. And our maiden is doing just about the same things as your maiden mare and they seem to be driving us similarly crazy!!! But isn't it nice to know you aren't alone??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Tell hubby to come on here if he is brave enough cos I want to whip his ...



If it was upto men we would have been extinct many moons ago





This baby will be just fine provided you are there to help him/her into the world. Now calm down and don't worry so much, we don't want you getting sick now do we.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

All is going to be fine. You're watching her well, you know how she acts and when there are changes, and we'll get this baby safely on the ground!

You're going to be fine -- just take care of yourself, and know that things are progressing as they should -- even as frustrating as they are. She'll get that little one lined up and then you'll have a wonderful little present to play with. I bet hubby will get a softness in his eyes that he will not admit once this precious little one is safely on the ground!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 28, 2013)

I sure hope this baby leaves a footprint on his heart that nothing can wash off! Then, he'd understand!



Just like Sadie left on mine!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

Aww I'm sorry! You are doing so good! Keep heart and know that soon you will have a sweet little baby to go goo-goo over! Sadie and you will do great!


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Gone_Riding said:


> I sure hope this baby leaves a footprint on his heart that nothing can wash off! Then, he'd understand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of my steadfast sons that always tells me to get rid of the horses......who needs them......why do you have them.....and then I remember this.................and just laugh to myself.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 28, 2013)

Most males just dont get it haha. I think some women strike it lucky when they find a man who shares the love of little horses. I think most just cant get their head around owning a horse you cant ride so what else would it be useful for. For some reason you can have a dog for a pet but not a horse. I'm not a huge dog person, got licked to death by a german shephard when I was about 5 and haven't recovered so horse suits me just fine.

About this baby. Viola, you know you really should be more patient, you know, like I'm being



:rofl :rol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 28, 2013)

Relax, take care of yourself. I have come to the conclusion that sometimes men just don't know how to handle or express their real feelings, or the frustration of seeing their spouses upset. Then when they think we aren't looking ........




And then there are other times I too would like to smack "someone around here" silly. I am still recuperating from worrying about Missy. She knew what she was doing, and even fooled my vet



So take care of yourself, keep an eye on her and enjoy that foal when it decides to hit the ground!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadie had digressed. Her udder is massively down for her... It hasn't been this low in almost a month!



Her poop piles are still really small, but hooha looks normal to me. Inside is pink.


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2013)

Sometimes udders seems down when they are starting to fill new areas. Only so much to go around until they do more shopping! So perhaps she's starting to fill in some hew areas?

Come on Sadie!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 29, 2013)

I vote with Diana. It looks like she's getting bigger in sides which makes the middle look like its shrunk.

She is such a pretty girl. One of those minis that could easily pass for a big horse.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Just as Diane and Hayley said so don't worry, she is filling at the sides.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

Ohhhh.... Well she did! She's full as all get out this morning, udder cool and no change to milk. I'm grateful to see the udder growth. I've been worried about milk production. I thought her hooha was going no where, but the pictures show that she hasn't digressed. It's still hanging. It just isn't relaxed like before. Thank heavens for pictures to compare... This morning's pictures:


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

By the way, anyone know why the udder looks red?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

It could be that she is rubbing it due to the swelling annoying her. She is getting there with that udder which is great news.


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

LOOKING FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

She hasn't rubbed her udder at all. It's been like that when it's full, but I was just curious if anyone knew the scientific reasoning that would cause it. I know that rubbing and pooping cause the vulva to be red, but I don't know why the udder would be.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 30, 2013)

...*strawberry* milk?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



##  (May 1, 2013)

Lots of blood vessels and capillary activity close to the surface as the udder fills. It's almost like being a "hot spot" of activity. Reminds me of a histamine reaction.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

That makes sense! Thank you, Diane!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

strawberry milkshake sounds better though


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Sadie has quit eating and was down, back and forth, between flat and sternal at 5:00. When she did get up, I went and checked her. She is so swollen and long! Inside is red, but it's a different color red than it has been. It doesn't look like an irritated red like from rubbing. The kids wanted to go play in the back yard and they disturbed her. Even the dogs went to barking when they heard her grunting. This family doesn't know what quiet is... Now my hubby has the air gun going. Maybe tonight??? (I hope I haven't cursed it!)

She's doing a LOT of snorting... Never mind, she's eating. I'm supposed to call my aunt when Sadie goes into labor, but I've had so many false alarms that I won't until I have too. I'm also supposed to call my best friend and mom. Honestly, I'm pretty sure you guy will know before they will! You mean that much to me!

The udder shots were from noon and the side shot was from this morning.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 1, 2013)

Wow she is looking ready to me! But don't take my word for it.... Maybe, Anna, Diane, Renee or Cassie will reply soon! Looking forward to seeing this little one : D ****IF**** she does foal tonight I wish you and Sadie a safe foaling!


----------



## targetsmom (May 2, 2013)

When your mare goes into labor you will not have time to call anyone, unless you can do it and run at the same time. Tell them you will let them know once the foal is born. Speaking from very recent experience. You MIGHT have time once you check the mare and see if things are going OK, but I would (and did today) do that first..


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

She could certainly go at any time from now on. As Mary says, having had Toffee go from not looking quite ready to foaling in a very short time, you may not have time to phone anyone, plus it is your vets number that should be at the top of your 'quick contacts' numbers at foaling time just in case. But if any of the folks you mentioned above can come over and spend time with you anyway in the hope that she might foal while they are there, then that could be helpful - maybe they could entertain certain family members to leave the 'atmosphere' a little less stressful for Sadie? (families eh??)

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you and saying prayers for a smooth, safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

I agree that it is unlikely you will have time to call anyone other than your vet when she goes. Try and keep her as relaxed as possible and Anna said perhaps you mum or someone could come over and keep an eye on the kids for you.

Safe foaling.


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

She's looking so good -- got that little "V" going on, and her hooha looks like baby will just fall out!!

Happy foaling -- it won't be long now!! She's doing fabulous!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 3, 2013)

She has such loose stool yesterday that there was no form to it. I was hopeful, but nope. Sadie's still preggo and doesn't look like she'll be going today... I think she loves being pregnant and is refusing to have the baby.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 3, 2013)

I agree, they love being pregnant and teasing us lol. Hey they all seem to be going long this year so I don't feel so bad. Although it took me 10 days to recuperate from the stress and lack of sleep lol. Hey, Skye was worth it. Darn Missy scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 3, 2013)

Sadie must have heard that Dancer had her foal, 'cause she's biting at her sides a lot, was down and grunting, and her vulva is a crazy red! I wish I had taken my camera out there!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2013)

I think she is so beautiful. Can't give you advice on when she'll go. My Sweetie is at 350 if the ultrasound dating was correct so sometimes it can last forever. Can't wait to see your gorgeous baby!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 3, 2013)

Thank you... I could look at her forever. She's acting normal again and eating... I don't mind. However, we finally have some awesome weather for it! 80*F during the day and in the 40*s at night...


----------



## targetsmom (May 3, 2013)

OK, Dancer foaled this afternoon so Sadie has NO MORE EXCUSES!!


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

COME ON SADIE!! It really is a good time to show us your pretty little one, so it can be royally spoiled all weekend!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 4, 2013)

I'm rooting for you Viola, you must be exhausted. If it helps any Angel ate her full bucket of grain barely 10 minutes before her water broke so even if she's eating it can still happen. Can't wait to see Sadie baby pictures


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

How is she doing Viola, any updates?


----------



## happy appy (May 4, 2013)

I feel your pain in waiting! I'm sitting at day 354 on the last one. Went to 352 on the first one.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 4, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe how long these mares of ours are going! Come on Sadie, the spotlight is all yours!


----------



##  (May 4, 2013)

This is one of the oddest years! Such long pregnancies -- but such beautiful little ones! I guess if we have to wait to get such precious babies, it's worth the wait!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 5, 2013)

Okay, so Sadie DID wax and is actually dripping colostrum I went into her stall and she was eating normal. I decided to brush her off since I didn't do it when I fed her and her tail didn't drop flat like it normally does. She was normal this morning but seemed off. She was just breathing hard while standing. I figured it was from the HOT were having. It was 85*F today and freezing last week! I went to church as I had two classes to teach and my hubby said he'd watch her. He's sick, so I let him since I thought he'd be watching movies and listening to the baby monitor.. He ended up sleeping all morning...





It was nice getting out of the house, but I didn't want to. I've missed so much church since Sadie started this whole mess in March. Church was great, and I'm SOOOO relieved Sadie waited for me! No more leaving her until this is over her!!!



Even if it takes a week more.

Sadie is acting normal. No rolling, no rubbing, no nothing. She did lift up her foot a little when I went to brush her, so I thought a fly was bothering her. I went to look under her tummy and found it was the dripping bothering her, not a fly at all. Good thing I brushed her! I know she waxed, because she still has some on the right side (her "full side"). Her "weak side" ironically is the side that's dripping.

So, now more waiting. Here's from 6pm.









And these are from this morning:

















Question: How long now that she's dripping?


----------



## countrymini (May 5, 2013)

Exciting!!!


----------



## targetsmom (May 5, 2013)

safe foaling......

Once Dancer waxed I think it was less than an hour.. but all mares are different of course!!! Dancer never dripped milk..


----------



## Whispering_Pines (May 5, 2013)

Getting super close! I can't wait to see your little one! Ginny went to day 353. The girls are right, we had no time to call anyone. You'll have one thing on your mind, getting the goal out alive, and helping mom!


----------



## crisco41 (May 5, 2013)

Jewel ate right up to her foaling. Once she got a tight bag..that I could get liquid out of..it was a day. once she waxed it was hours.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2013)

safe foaling should be soon ..


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

safe foaling! won't be long now!  have you got a baby yet???


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Any news??


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

We're all crossing our fingers and can't WAIT to hear how things are going. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

Dystocia, but thanks to this forum, my palomino filly is alive and finally nursing. Gotta go back out. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Oh my, thank goodness all is well!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Looking forward to pics and details when you have the time.

Well saved!!


----------



## targetsmom (May 6, 2013)

Huge congrats and sounds like a great save!!! Can't wait for pictures, but you attend to baby first.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations and so happy you had a great outcome for Mom and Baby. Can't wait to see photos and a palomino!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Congrats, I am so glad you were there and able to get your little filly safely on the ground. WELL DONE





Hurry up with those pics


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Patiently waiting for an update and pics



ok so perhaps not too patiently


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

oh congratulations on your little filly! wow palomino!








good save, so glad that the Auntie's were able to help you save your gorgeous little filly. can't wait for piccies.


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Oh, I'm in tears! So thankful that we were able to help in some way and you were able to save your little one, and get her to the ground safely! How exciting - and a little palomino filly!

Can't wait for an update on your new little one!!!!! With pictures of course!


----------



## amystours (May 6, 2013)

Viola!!! Congrats!!! Sounds like a job well done!!!

So we are here (im) patiently waiting for pics!!! Make sure all is well, grab a nap, then grab that camera!!

Congrats Miss Yo-Yo!! Lol


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2013)

congrats on your healthy filly. sounds like a great save for you. Hoping for pics when I get home


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 6, 2013)

Congrats!!!! So glad you saved your filly!!! Hope you, Sadie and your filly get some rest , and can't wait to see pics! : D


----------



## SummerTime (May 6, 2013)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!! Finally!! So happy for you Viola! PICTURES and the story on the birth PLEASE!!!!!! =D


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 6, 2013)

OH! So happy for the outcome for you and Sadie! Congratulations! Take your time, took me awhile to quit shaking lol.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

If I had not seen her wax, I wouldn’t have thought Sadie was having the baby last night. At about 9:45 pm, she pooped 2x in five minutes, I went out there to clean it up when she pooped again. She came to me, I pet her on her forehead, and she dropped down to start pushing. She didn’t want me to leave. She would get back up and come to me, I’d pet her again, and she’d drop down again. When I told my hubby to call his aunt, he was reluctant to as he didn’t think it was time yet. He told her that we “thought” Sadie was in labor. The whole time, I was going, “Yes, she is! She’s having the baby!” He didn’t believe me until he saw the white bag. I about cried when I saw it was white. Her water had broke just prior to it and I almost panicked at seeing blood. I thought it meant red bag, but then I remembered how “blood was normal”.

I saw a white foot, but then the nose. No second foot. We had to get her up (she did NOT want up). Calvin held Sadie’s halter and I put on the gloves to feel what I could. At first, I couldn’t feel the other foot and I couldn’t push the baby’s head back in. Baby’s tongue was out and it and the muzzle were gray. I remembered that “it’s normal for the tongue to be blue with this presentation.” I pushed baby’s head back, but I couldn’t get it back far enough like I wanted. Sadie was contracting too hard. I got really lucky as I was able to feel the second foot about five inches in. I still couldn’t push baby’s head back in further, so I pulled on the second foot while Sadie was contracting. There was a relief of pressure. I backed up to let Sadie do the work, but she wouldn’t lay down. I ended up having to pull the baby down towards the ground when Sadie contracted.

Calvin was afraid it was dead, but the baby moved in the sack. Sadie spun around which broke the bag before I could (yeah!) and even broke the umbilical cord. I did what I could with the nasal passages on getting them drained, but baby was a mover and a shaker. I have no clue if I did it right. I took care of the umbilical cord with iodine and saw she was a little girl!!! I got a palomino filly!!!! For a long time after, she had foam coming from her mouth. I used a towel a couple of times to try to get any mucus in the mouth and I took the towel to her. After 3 towels, she was still shaking, so I put her blankie on. Sadie, the whole time, was helping with the baby.

I left them alone and just watched for a while. Baby was having a terrible time nursing, so I had to milk Sadie enough to get milk on the teats then guide baby to them. I ended up having to squirt the milk on baby’s lips until she figured it out. Sadie would squeal, but she never attempted to hurt the baby. She would paw really close to her and like mouth her, but she never hurt her.

By 12:15 am, baby was up, had nursed twice, and pooped 3x! She’s so strong and healthy. Her eyes are bloodshot really bad though. She can see fine, but I worry about that.

Things I have learned: One can never do enough “homework”, the stall can never be too big, and a heat lamp or pad would have been nice. If it weren’t for Little Beginnings Miniature Horse Forum, it would have turned out very bad.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

I think we're going to call her Venus as the stars were amazing last night and I could see Mars. So, she'd be named after the planet. I was originally going to to call her Jasmine or Daphne, but they didn't fit her when I saw her. Nothing that I had thought of did. She'll be registered as Kewpie Rowdy Russian Intrigue, Kewpie Russian Arenosa Intrigue, Arenosa Rowdy Russian Intrigue, or something like that...


Oh, and I forgot I did notice that Sadie's colostrum was oily feeling, not sticky, at 4pm yesterday.

For those who have been through this, are bloodshot eyes normal after delivery and does it go away on it's own? She sees fine.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Oh Viola, I take my hat off to you - you did an amazing job in gettiing Sadie's precious little daughter safely here - well done in ALL respects, you were there for her, you kept your cool and used your brain and didn't hesitate to get in there and help (and it is not as easy as it sounds is it!)

Love the name Venus, it really suits her. Babies do sometimes have bloodshot eyes, usually caused by the very tight fit for the head through the birth canal. They should clear soon, but just keep an eye on them. Dont forget to keep Sadie on some mushy food for a few days, and back out in her paddock as soon as you are happy with both of them - oh and the wormer!

Again many congratulations and WELL DONE!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Viola you did just wonderfully and we (and I know I speak for Anna and Diane) are very proud of you. We share our knowledge as this is our passion but it is upto you if you want to study. You did your homework and now you have a BEAUTIFUL healthy new baby. Sadie is lucky to have you





High Five sister





Her eyes will be just fine in a few days, now remember to worm mum and keep an eye on Venus's poop. I love the name by the way.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 6, 2013)

Viola you did AWESOME!!! You should be very proud of yourself and Sadie!!! And want an awesome bond you and Sadie have!!! Your filly is beautiful!!!!!! Can wait to see more pics of her!!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations and yes, you should be proud of yourself! Jewel was a big headed (but beautiful) overdue dystocia and had red eyes for a couple of days. She is a pretty little thing, very pretty!

I was so excited for you that I only just now read everything lol! That is EXACTLY what happened when Jewel was born. But you were prepared, educated, and it sounds like very experienced! Missy was sneaky again (her MO) and I did so many things wrong, but prayers were answered and both were okay.

Sheza little beauty, so happy for you all!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the reminder on worming! I totally forgot and that was on my to do list!

Edit: What kind of mushy food?


----------



## targetsmom (May 6, 2013)

Great job Viola!!! You have every right to be VERY proud of your performance under stress. Yes, it really pays to do your homework and read other people's threads too.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Viola we give wet feeds after birth as most mares empty out before so to make it easier on their tummies. Break down her daily intake into several small amounts and make it nice and sloppy with warm water. This will help prevent her getting bunged up.



Mum probably wont poop for several hours but don't worry.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Having cleared out her digestive system as she foaled she will need plenty of small mushy/wet feeds to aid everything get started again - dry food can get blocked up when going through an empty system. So use her normal food and make it into smaller wet feeds for a few days.

Sorry cant remember if you have plenty of grass available, but if so then that will be brilliant for her. Suggest you lead her out, with Venus of course, for an hour or so grazing in hand today and then if all is well and the weather allows, turn her and Venus back out during the day tomorrow, just as per her normal routine. If the weather is cold but dry then a rug will be needed for Venus, if it is hot then be careful of how long they are out as babies cannot control their temperatures in the early days and can get badly over heated by the sun.

Just do exactly what you have been doing - thinking carefully - and all will be well.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations She is beautiful! The name is perfect. I agree this forum is great!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Oh my oh my what a pretty one!! Love the name....congratulations!! I bet I know what you'll be doing all day!! Not to steal your thread but Thank you to the aunties for reminding you about the wormer....I forgot and need to go do that!! Again Congratulations. I know I havent been on here forever and have missed lots of foals but I do believe this forum has is the best thing thats happened to LB. hugs to all!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

WONDERFUL news!!! So interesting too...our mare Lady gave birth last night, had one foot folded back and was born with bloodshot eyes as well. Spooky! Your little girl is just a lovely baby. Good job!!!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A JOB BEAUTIFULLY DONE!!!! You should be SOOOOOOO PROUD of yourself, getting that baby safely on the ground, and you just did everything right!!!!

The bloodshot eyes should clear up by themselves -- sometimes baby is under such pressure that the eyes are red for a few days. But that will clear!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!! FABULOUS JOB -- AND GORGEOUS PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Knowing how stressful it is, I am so so so happy you have a beautiful filly on the ground. Our babies are 1 week apart! Great work!!

Val


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

Baby is doing SOOO well. So far, she's totally healthy and wonderfully curious. She comes to me to know what I'm all about. Sadie was eating right before having the baby and even went back to eating before Venus even nursed. What can I say, Sadie loves her food! Sadie's pooped 3x already today and is in good spirits. She allows me in with baby but pins her ears when someone else gets too close to the stall. She did allow Caleb (my 3 yo) to pet her, but I haven't let him near Venus. I'm trying to prevent Sadie from being overprotective. When Sadie's eating, she lets me pet Venus all I want, but I've been keeping it down to like 2 minutes at a time just in case. Besides, I want Sadie to know she can trust me still.





I'm in love! Even my hubby was all "baby-fied" last night. He's been busy replacing the fence out in their pen today. Venus is a big girl! She's like 21-22" tall!!! That's an educated guess...

I was able to measure from the middle of the front knee to the cornet band and I got a measurement of 8". That would put her at a mature height of 33-34", right?


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Yep she is going to be a tall girl



how wonderful to read that your hubby is geared into action preparing their play pen. You are wise to keep your son at a safe distance for a while, I am sure Sadie will be fine as long as you allow her a week or two of quiet time to bond.


----------



## countrymini (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! The yoyo finally ran out of string! Gorgeous pictures, can''t wait to see more... hint hint


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

wow she is gorgeous! congratulations!! good on you for doing such a good job with her also! wow I think you handled it better then I could have. well done to you! big pats on the back.

can't wait to see more pics of your lovely little Mars! so sweet!


----------



## SummerTime (May 7, 2013)

Dry pictures pllllleeeaassseee!!! =-D


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 7, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on here. I've been catching up on housework these two days. Sadie had a hard go of it and was horribly bruised. She's feeling a little better. I turned them loose this morning and baby took off running! She LOVES being outside, but it stresses Sadie out so bad. I kept it short and I'll be letting them out again this evening. This time, I'm taking my camera with me!!!! Sadie has really relaxed and turned back into her prepregnant angel self! She let the older boys come on into the stall this afternoon and play with baby. Caleb (3) has too many excitement issues right now!

My hubby made one too many jokes about the name Venus, so it's Chloe.


----------



## countrymini (May 7, 2013)

So beautiful. You must be stoked!


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

The boys must have loved it!! Nothing nicer than a friendly foal -- so good for the "innards" !!

Hope Sadie gets feeling better very soon.

What a gorgeous baby!! Don't forget to post her in the album!!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (May 7, 2013)

Glad she is doing better, Ginny's backside was TERRIBLE! She had two pretty significant tears, she was almost black on the backside from bruising, all is better now, it took about a week! Love your pictures with the little ones, what a sweet addition to your family. Though the pregnancy completely stressed me out, it was worth every sleepless night! I can wait to see more pictures of little Chloe! Congrats again!

Val


----------



## Jade10 (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

Diane, thanks for reminding me about the foal album, I totally forgot!

Val, I'm glad Ginny is feeling better. And thanks for letting me know how long it took for her to heal. It gives me peace of mind.

I'm trying to get the video of Chloe and Sadie outside online. I hope to have it up by tomorrow.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

Here Chloe is on her first day outside. I had let her out for 10 minutes this morning, but this was right off the bat this evening. She's 44 hrs old.

http://s1304.photobucket.com/user/Ma_Kettle/media/DSCN6342_zps5159ed1f.mp4.html


----------



## crisco41 (May 8, 2013)

oh sh eis just way toooo cute! congrads


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

Oh she is such a cute gorgeous little poppet!! Weather permitting, I wouldn't restrict their outside time - Chloe needs it to build up the strength in her bones and to expand her lungs, also it will keep her digestive system running perfectly. Sadie will follow her around to start with, perfectly natural they all do it, but she will soon settle down and get to grazing, leaving her little daugher to take all the exercise she needs.






Love the pictures with your little boys too!


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

What a little beauty! LOVE the video!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 8, 2013)

Oh thank you for the pictures and video! She is a little beauty! I love it when babies run around the first time outside. Missy usually has a heart attack so I make sure there is no other horse nearby. She is a doll and Cloe is a perfect name, congrats!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

What a little darling



Thanks for sharing the video Viola



It is normal for the mares to stress over the babies when they are outside for the first times so don't worry just try to leave them out as much as possible so Chloe learns to stay by Sadie.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Love the pictures with the boys...cant get bigger smiles on ya'all!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

So cute!! I love your boys in the background... all the questions... reminds me of mine!!! LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Aunties! I'll go let them back out... Today is a good day for it.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations!! Absolutely beautiful Viola!


----------



## countrymini (May 10, 2013)

I couldn't get the link to work on my computer


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 11, 2013)

Chloe had some diarrhea this morning. It gave me a scare as she is so young. It's not due to the foal heat. I kept a close eye on her and cleaned her up (thanks for the diaper wipe tip, Diana). Thankfully, she hasn't had any issues since.

I had no idea newborns were so wild so quick! She's so surefooted. She acts like a one month old foal- bucking, kicking, _flying_ around the pen playing hide-and-go-seek from mommy around tall stumps (which _really_ stresses Sadie out), being independent, and nibbling _everything_! I'm going to have to be careful with this one as she is a spitfire... Sadie has a hard time keeping up with her.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Pictures in my mind!!!! She's sounds like quite the little one!! We'll be happy to see some more photos when you get a chance!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 23, 2013)

Don't worry! The dog, Echo, isn't actually chasing Chloe. Echo adores her, but still doesn't know exactly what she is! I haven't been able to let Sadie and Chloe out more (I've only been able to do it twice), because Chloe will NOT stay with momma! She'll run back to her if she gets scared, but she prefers to check everything out. This REALLY makes Sadie upset. Soooo, instead, i've been working on halter breaking. After spending all day trying to make a stupid rope halter for her, I finally ditched the "how to" and went to "what will work". I made one in 5 minutes that does work. I wished I had a smaller rope as the knots are quite big for something so tiny. Chloe hates it. We've been working on it at about one minute at a time. I've been using my hands on the back of her head and on her nose while standing beside her which has been working, but I don't have a hand free to encourage her forward that way. She still forgives me when we're done as she CANNOT resist a rub down. She especially loves to put her head over the crook of my elbow and step into me so that she is totally in my arms. She lets me rest my head on her and everything. If I let go, she steps sideways into me again. I've been using it to my advantage by squeezing her like a saddle would so that she will accept that in time too. She'll be too small fro riding, but not packing a light pack. I've got plans for this baby! Showing, being spoiled to death, hiking in the mountains, driving to the mailbox, long walks on the beach...

Funny the things does NOT think about when breeding: I now need another stall and pasture. Thank heavens I got the acreage for it. I've always planned on a real barn, but it was only going to have two stalls in it. Looks like I'm going to have to go bigger (yeah!). We almost did a barn this year and last, but it never felt time. I'm glad I didn't as we decided to put it in another spot than we have cleared for it. It will work out better and I'll have the barn size that I really need.


----------



##  (May 23, 2013)

Waht a WONDERFUL picture!!!!! Just so enjoyable to see her!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update, she looks fabulous




I think you should try and let them out to graze though or they will never learn, the longer they stay closed up the more baby will run when she gets out. (does that make sense) If you turn them out every day Sadie will soon learn that baby is safe and she won't get so upset. Chloe running around is totally normal and she needs to build up her strength. Have you seen Amy's video of her wild little one running around and driving her mum Cinnamon nuts? Or Sara's baby galloping around the barn? New mum's will eventually settle down



I know you love her to bits and are worried that they will get hurt but as long as the open space is big enough they will be just fine.


----------



## countrymini (May 25, 2013)

That photo is just soooooo cute!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Jun 12, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Thanks for the update, she looks fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only had them locked in the stall for 2 days before they got constant turnout. Chloe is still my crazy little speedster, but you are right. Momma finally quit freaking out after a week of all of Chloe's nonsense.



Now that she's halterbroke, I can let them out together for walks. Sadie really relaxes when Chloe is being led. She seems to know everything is alright since Chloe can't run away on her. I did take them to my parents and Chloe got out though we had no clue how (we found out 2 days later that it was through a gate that we thought was closed). Sadie went ballistic. Luckily, Chloe is very social and was easy to catch.

Here's a picture of her after her first bath. When I turned her loose, she immediately went and rolled in the dirt.



I measured her yesterday. She's 24" at the last hair (25" at the wither). She's grown 3" since she was born!!!!!



She still has an 8" cannon bone measurement. Maybe she's getting it all in early? I know momma's got good milk, because Chloe gets a milk mustache from nursing!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

Echo and Chloe picture is beautiful. Poor Sadie sounds like shes got her hands full with this one. Cloe is one pretty baby that's for sure!


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of them gain their height quickly and then stop. I know my Falabella babies are almost always their full height by their first birthday. They seldom grow much more after that, so it's fine that she's sprouting up so nicely.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 13, 2013)

She is just the most adorable baby. I LOVED seeing your updated photos.


----------



## AKMiniMama (Jun 15, 2013)

Viola she is just a little doll! And sounds a lot like my Wildfire super friendly but turbo charged. Angel use to have a hard time with Wildfire's independent streak too but now they seem to have worked it out. Keep those pictures coming they are just adorable!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Oct 16, 2013)

UPDATE: Chloe is doing great ground driving. I've been doing it without a whip and on a loose rein! She gees, haws, and backs nicely. I'm so proud of her. She'll be a fairy for Halloween. She's 28" now.

Video of her:

http://s1304.photobucket.com/user/Ma_Kettle/media/DrivingChloevideo2_zps61cdb7b2.mp4.html 

My white little palomino...


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 16, 2013)

She's so beautiful!!!


----------



##  (Oct 16, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL~~!! And you're doing a fabulous job!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 17, 2013)

What a pretty girl - she looks very happy in her 'work' too. Well done you!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Oct 19, 2013)

I must admit, with her that white, I wish she didn't love mud so much!


----------

